# Was Your Look 361 Stolen In Maryland???



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

We got a call from the Hartford County sheriff this morning saying they had recovered a LOOK KG 361 bicycle that someone attempted to pawn. We will trace the serial number to see if the bike was registered with us, but I wanted to put an announcement here as well in case the owner reads RBR.

If you have any information regarding this bicycle, please give us a call (866) 430-5665.

Thank you,
*[email protected]*


----------



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

That is awesome!!!! Hopefully the owner gets his/her bike back!!


----------

